# July 9 middle fork salmon 2.75ft video



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Middle fork salmon in the 18'er 2.75 at boundary on 7/9/14. Great times, awesome weather, yellow jackets on the last three days. Had one boat get surfed in velvet for approx 10 minutes, throw bagged them out of the hole. Rapids were fairly tame other than the velvet incident. The right line in devils tooth was a bit tricky in the big boat but was easy in smaller craft. The left sneak was open at this level. I was not filming for that one. Didnt notice anything crazy in rubber but this was my first time so I dont have a referance of what it was before the "new rock". Just go straight through. Tappan falls was a right bank entry while moving left. Cliffside was a fun looking set of waves but I avoided them to stay clear of the cheese grater wall. One of our boats hit the meat and popped a passenger in the back of the head with an oar via the cliff wall. There was a log sticking into the main channel at about mile .7 , we told the FS about it but I dont know if it was removed. No water at flying B. Ice and beer though. Enjoy.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice. Looks like you had a great trip. Thanks for posting the video. What was the issue with no water at The B?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Great vid. Nothing from Marble to Upper Cliffside? Love the slide shot on the ramp to open.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I missed some footage on vodka redbull day. Not sure about the water issue, we had filters but one of our group tried to get h2o and it was a no go. 

Sold my spider boat to a good buddy, it was his first real rowing experience and he and his lady did awesome. Looks like I'll be getting a set of 14' wave destroyers though.

Had pro loks on three boats without any issues. I was yanking on mine harder than ever on the upper section.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Looks like a great trip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

nice vid. looks like you had a great trip. pretty amazing place IMHO.

we launched on the 1st with a level of 3.2'. while having a quick look at devil's tooth on day 7, we watched an 18' boat from a group out of seattle float right into and over the big house rock in the middle of the rapid. the boat got surfed momentarily, then the captain got launched out into the hole. he didn't stay in there long and was then towed back to the boat by a safety boater just in time for the next rapid below. it was like the train wreck that you couldn't not look at - quite a spectacle.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I will say having a competent co pilot up front with a paddle was very helpful getting the fully loaded "groover mover" pointed forward to hit the slots. I won't leave the shore without a paddle or two in the big boat. Saved my ass more than once now.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres a shot of me next to a sweep for comparison


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

The "groover mover" is also known as "The Marina" and shots of Black Velvet are plentiful


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Great Vid Neff! 
The issue with the Flying B water was a plumbing problem they had the day before we were there and they had to by pass their filter. I am betting they fixed the problem as soon as they could. 


Jim


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Middle fork salmon 7/9 directors cut - YouTube

here's some bonus footage with a little extra action including devils tooth


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

spider said:


> Middle fork salmon 7/9 directors cut - YouTube
> 
> here's some bonus footage with a little extra action including devils tooth


That's the start of Hells Half Mile at 1:22 on the extended cut. 

Did they turn a boat in Velvet or just get dumptrucked? Re: the swimmer. 

Nice. Thanks for getting me pumped up a bit.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Had a spacing issue, new captain in my spider up front was back paddling. 14.5' loaded highside went in slow and to the right of my line and sat in the falls. Good 8-10 min surf. Lost some beers but that was about it. Mattywp went down river and collected the rest. Mttodd and mattyj went up on river right cliff wall and tossed a throwbag. That pulled them out. Looked a lot like the Tappan Maytag tweezer brain video with a happier ending. Another boat got surfed in there as well. They were also buzzards from Bozeman. The swimmer in our group abandoned ship and left the other two, probably a good call. We celebrated with a nip of the old velvet.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like you almost got stuck on the same big ass rock in House Rock that I did at low water. I was so excited to get through Devils Tooth clean, that I fell asleep at the wheel and went into that corner pocket. What was deal with your rider leaving the boat at 0:50? That was about the best thing I've seen in awhile. He slid off like a seal.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

He decided it was a great spot for noodling.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Great video. Thanks for the good times. Nice noodling maneuver from mattyj!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Nooding? Is that the same as Hillbilly Handfishin'? Not exactly something I'd be doing in the middle of the Middle Fork at 3 feet......but hey, makes for great video.


----------

